# My 3.5 month old Lucy is beginning to enjoy modeling



## Photo Lady (Sep 8, 2021)

In the beginning she would never sit still .. but i actually think she is getting the hang of it... lol


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 8, 2021)

What a beautiful dog. Doberman?


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 8, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> What a beautiful dog. Doberman?


thank you yes baby dobie..


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 8, 2021)

Love the first image. Eyes are perfectly in focus which draws in the viewer.

Second image may have been from her moving and adjusting the focus, or you had a different image in mind and I missed it.

Either way she's a cutie!


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 8, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> Love the first image. Eyes are perfectly in focus which draws in the viewer.
> 
> Second image may have been from her moving and adjusting the focus, or you had a different image in mind and I missed it.
> 
> Either way she's a cutie!


thank you.. you are  absolutely correct and also second shot lacking light...suddenly it was dark from on and off clouds and sun


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

She's a real cutie ... looks like she has Hollywood stars in her eyes.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 9, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> She's a real cutie ... looks like she has Hollywood stars in her eyes.


Thank you Kirk.. she has the confidence for sure...now she is laying upside down with her feet in the air, lol


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Wonderful shot!


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 10, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Wonderful shot!


thank you


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2021)

Personally I like the second, because it conveys her personality.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 10, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Personally I like the second, because it conveys her personality.


your right about that..the sweet little angel  in first photo with the soft delicate soulful eyes.......is more the 2nd photo.. happy and wild... thank you


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 10, 2021)

Great pics of your beautiful puppy!


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 10, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Great pics of your beautiful puppy!


thank you Warhorse


----------



## CherylL (Sep 10, 2021)

She is a natural model!  Love both of her expressions


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 10, 2021)

CherylL said:


> She is a natural model!  Love both of her expressions


thank you Cheryl


----------



## slat (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice shots and a good looking puppy.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 12, 2021)

slat said:


> Nice shots and a good looking puppy.


thank you


----------



## TanBrae (Sep 14, 2021)

I like the top one best! I like that her tail and her ears are both UP! She looks quite the character!


----------



## joelbolden (Sep 14, 2021)

Great shots of a beautiful friend.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 15, 2021)

joelbolden said:


> Great shots of a beautiful friend.


thank you very much


----------



## thomsoxon (Sep 27, 2021)

She is amazing!


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 27, 2021)

thomsoxon said:


> She is amazing!


thank you


----------



## Space Face (Sep 27, 2021)

She's coming on.


----------

